# How did you come up with your username?



## Akira-chan (Dec 11, 2015)

I love hearing peoples stories about how they came about their user name so I wanna hear some more! (sorry if there is a thread about this already lol.)



Anyways my normal name that I try to use is Akira, but someone already took it so I have to use Akira-Chan sadly. I found Akira when I was looking up some cute names for my mii, and I found Akira so I use it for almost all my usernames!


----------



## piichinu (Dec 11, 2015)

i put together letters


----------



## okaimii (Dec 11, 2015)

I put together random letters.


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 11, 2015)

Azabache was the mayor of one of my old towns. Willing to change it to k45s.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2015)

It's from a character in the book Almost Transparent Blue. I kinda want to change it again though (if I can) but eh saving up for that again. shrugs.


----------



## Tao (Dec 11, 2015)

It's like Taokaka, but without the kaka.


----------



## Peter (Dec 11, 2015)

I wanted Peter but someone who made an account 3 years ago and logged in once and has never posted and never even verified their email has that username soooo I'm stuck with my full name


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2015)

It's my name. I actually first started going by Tina online when I was around 17, and then in real life at age 18. No one calls me by my legal name anymore; 'Tina' is a diminutive of it anyway.


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 11, 2015)

my name and lia to make it even kewler

i was graceyface before namechange, i'm not sure why i didnt go with gracelia right off the bat (since i use it everywhere else lol).


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 11, 2015)

I looked outside of my window.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 11, 2015)

Stars and Wolves= magic

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> It's my name. I actually first started going by Tina online when I was around 17, and then in real life at age 18. No one calls me by my legal name anymore; 'Tina' is a diminutive of it anyway.



Is ur name Christina


----------



## boujee (Dec 11, 2015)

I use to be homestuck trash till I found Jesus


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 11, 2015)

Playing too much Mario Party. Or just Mario in general.

Then I added random numbers to it because why not.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Well, I came up with it in a matter of 2 minutes so obviously it's not very original :'D 

I just combined 2 things that I like, I guess.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 11, 2015)

Chemistry.


----------



## seliph (Dec 11, 2015)

I came up with it when I was little and forgot what it came from oops.
It was probably pokemon or yugioh related idk.

I want a username change but I don't know what I'd make it


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 11, 2015)

Because I was a very uninspired mess of a person when I was 16 and stole the name from a fic I read at the time so I can have an OC.

Said OC became very associated with me.

Said OC died (from lack of use)

I adopted the name.


----------



## Aestivate (Dec 11, 2015)

I use this on almost every website I go on. I think I first got it from the moment I saw someone else with the name on some random site and I was appealed to the definition.


----------



## pandapples (Dec 11, 2015)

I used "pandas" in a lot of usernames and pandapples is what I use nowadays. I used to use hellopandas a lot. Pandapple and hello panda are both actual things I'm not too creative.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm the least creative person in the world and was just thinking of foods I like.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 11, 2015)

I just picked a random name.


----------



## tumut (Dec 11, 2015)

I was peer pressured to do it.


----------



## himeki (Dec 11, 2015)

mayor+evvie=mayorevvie


----------



## teto (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure but I was eating and I thought ''man this is delicious'' and I was like HEY HOW ABOUT I SPELL IT WRONG ON PURPOSE because that would obviously be hilarious


----------



## gem83 (Dec 11, 2015)

gem is an anagram of my initials and i forgot where 83 came from


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 11, 2015)

My dog's called Cocoa. Her nickname is Beanie...so....CocoaBean. 
My name is Lani. BAM


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 11, 2015)

I enjoy a good pizza and I also like electric rodents.


----------



## zeoli (Dec 11, 2015)

Oliy -> Ollie -> Oliver
not like anyone on here can spell my username right though LOL


----------



## Minerva (Dec 11, 2015)

I wanted the username Athena because I'm really into mythology, but it was taken so I settled with Minerva, which is her roman counterpart's name.


----------



## Gusmanak (Dec 11, 2015)

Got this from a user on another site, need to change it soon


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 11, 2015)

Back in March when i made my account,  there was a rumor about the old channel/tv block Jetix was coming back so i decided to come with that
Also i had been being in the internet as "Jetix" since 2012


----------



## Javocado (Dec 11, 2015)

Javier x Avocado


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 11, 2015)

Overrated artist


----------



## Mareets (Dec 11, 2015)

It's a nickname I've had since i was in like middle school so I use it for everything cause i'm not clever enough to think of anything else lol


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 11, 2015)

When I made my town, I wanted to name it after the town in Pokemon Black/White, Lacunosa.  Well I misspelled it and it became the town of Lucanosa.  So, when I joined, I couldn't think of any better username to use, so that's how it came to be.


----------



## epona (Dec 11, 2015)

i like link's horse
also the first time i ever played ocarina of time, because the game technically never prompts you to go to lon lon ranch i never bothered to go there and thus never picked up epona and only realised that i needed to do that after i'd become adult link and it was too late
so yeah epona has a special place in my heart ha


----------



## Delphine (Dec 11, 2015)

It's my name IRL.

I'm so original.


----------



## kassie (Dec 11, 2015)

it's my name so ya


----------



## Cazqui (Dec 11, 2015)

My name when I signed up was JunJun, now its Cazqui(obvious). They're both the names of my favorite guitarists.


----------



## piske (Dec 11, 2015)

I picked one of my favorite flowers. I wish I would have put more thought into it because I kind of hate it ;w;


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 11, 2015)

Knopekin is my mayor's name, which is from Leslie Knope from Pawnee from Parks and Rec, and the 'kin' suffix is partly because it's cutesy like AC is, and 'Knopekins' is the ship name for LesliexAnn, which is just one of my ridiculous OTPs.


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Dec 11, 2015)

I thought that combining a colour and an animal would make a great username. I wanted something unique without having to use misspellings or numbers, so I went for more obscure colour and animal crimson + tadpoles.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 11, 2015)

i like cats


and i guess 5 years old kids can consider me old. :')


----------



## jiny (Dec 11, 2015)

i put sugar + ella


----------



## Llust (Dec 11, 2015)

my real name is mi. even though nobody even calls me by that name, i wanted to use it more often - so i just extended it to mimi. hime was just added because i was having that weeaboo phase where i mixed japanese words with everything


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 11, 2015)

Celeste from Animal Crossing + "Fey" (from Mia, Maya, and Pearl's last names, in the Phoenix Wright series) = Celestefey. It sounded nice so. ^^ But probably a mouthful to say so I'd probably prefer going by Celeste.


----------



## demoness (Dec 11, 2015)

i really adore umjammer lammy, and full disclosure--anthros--as if my avatar doesn't make that obvious, aannnnd my name is brandi.  so it totally matched!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 11, 2015)

Take a guess.  Quite unoriginal.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

well.....idk


----------



## starlessmoon (Dec 16, 2015)

Metaphor of what would match with me.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2015)

Bahamut "the dragon king" is a powerful dragon summon from the final fantasy series (also the name of a mythical creature that resembles a giant fish), I got obsessed with how cool I found it while playing final fantasy 10 and I was already sick of my old username so I changed it to Bahamut.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 16, 2015)

The protagonist of Mass Effect (Commander Shepard) + My name (Leah)


----------



## Araie (Dec 16, 2015)

It came from the name Athena. I just then shaped the name to be my own.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 16, 2015)

i like cats and pink. pretty in pink = kitty in pink? . a play on words.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Dec 16, 2015)

Well, I'm big into My Little Pony and Fluttershy is my favorite. So Flutter(shy) and I love her, so...Flutterlove.


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 16, 2015)

Its like baby doll, only I replaced 'baby' with my name. c':


----------



## Hatori (Dec 16, 2015)

Mine used to be the name of my mayor before I reset my town


----------



## CaliNewLeaf (Dec 16, 2015)

my dogs nickname


----------



## Contessa (Dec 16, 2015)

My favorite villain from my favorite game :0


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

Pocky the snack, which I like.


----------



## Roxi (Dec 16, 2015)

My name is Roxanne so I like to shorten it to Roxi ^w^


----------



## radioloves (Dec 16, 2015)

It first came from a korean boy band, I can't remember the name anymore it's been so long but I just stuck with the same name because I lack creativity and originality ect.. It was based off of my favourite singer, pretty much his stage name and my real name combined, became Niemyx and the x was kind of a decoration/add on to the rest lf the name/ to finish it off


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 16, 2015)

I didn't, my mom made it. I grew on it very well. Thinking about changing it to Toadetteboy12305, as she's my fave Nintendo character.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 16, 2015)

It was supposed to be a code name I made up for my Xbox Live gamertag. I ended up really liking it since it sounded cool and was original so I started using it for usernames on other websites and have kept it all these years.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 17, 2015)

My name is Kaydee and back in ye good olde myspace days I was a myspace whore, and  a scenester, so I had to have a name that either rhymed or had two of the same letter, after looking through a very unimpressive list of words that started with K's I decided since "crunk" music was cool at the time I would just add a K? It's been my name since then, it's just stuck.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

My avatar is why


----------



## Cailey (Dec 17, 2015)

i like cats and coffee. I don't like the username though. gonna change it when I get enough bells SO CLOSE UGH


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

I relate very much to the character Izzy from Total drama Island and she was one of my favorite characters in the show.

My username was originally going to be "Heather Reincarnated", as Heather is my number 1 favorite character in the show, but that was too long.


----------



## Esphas (Dec 17, 2015)

last two letters of my first middle and last


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Dec 17, 2015)

My nickname from a friend that goes to college now instead of sixth form like me. >.< hahaha!


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 18, 2015)

Bc league.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

Justin X Tina
It started in the TBT winter hype thread I believe. We all know they've been together forevs
My original one, KawaiiLotus? I used to be the cutesy type (still am, rarely) and lotuses are probably my favorite flower


----------



## Athera (Dec 18, 2015)

skyrim inspired lol... i use the name athera for EVERYTHING! i don't know why, i don't even like it that much anymore.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 18, 2015)

I used to be on another online forum (Iron Maiden online fan club....or imoc for short) as WrathGirl666 and on non-metal forums such as this one, i go as Wrathie83 (my imoc nickname and year of birth), so people don't mistake me as a satanist .


----------



## cIementine (Dec 18, 2015)

it was a stormy night in october and i was like 'nah'
so i bought a name change and i thought. 'ah, pumpkins. how cute.'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 18, 2015)

My ACNL fruit. I like rainbows. = RainbowCherry.

This equation will be in your GSCES, look out for it.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Dec 18, 2015)

I wanted something history related. It popped into my head and stuck. 
Also the fact that a historical event is referred to as simply "The Gunpowder Incident" strikes me as funny for some reason.


----------



## espellium (Dec 18, 2015)

it was the one variation that wasnt taken


----------



## Azza (Dec 19, 2015)

Okay this is actuslly really weird and idk so don't judge.

When I was in year 3 there were two kids called Aaron in my class (one was me) and the teacher had us choose nicknames to tell us apart. I didn't like the other Aaron very much, so I wanted to try and think of a good name. Anyways, I got to school the next day and the teacher asked us what we thought, and the other Aaron said my name. I gave him a glare (thank god no one saw lmao not even him) and said that the teacher could just call me Aaron. I went home that day and made an account for something I wanted to use (can't remember) and called it Azza because I was just salty. I've pretty much stuck with it ever since then. I'm not still mad about it today though haha. I was a little weirdie :')


----------



## alphys (Dec 19, 2015)

bc im the irl alphys lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 19, 2015)

Because I love the song Hopeless Opus by Imagine Dragons.


----------



## Matramix (Dec 19, 2015)

I just made it up honestly when I was trying to make a name for myself but I never really got around doing that but the name just stuck


----------



## matt (Dec 19, 2015)

A lot of thought and effort was made to produce my username. There is a big dark secret as to how I came up with it. 
Here is what my username stands for, beside my first name 
* * M - MANIFOLD
* * A - ACANTHOUS
* * T - THRIFTIER
* * T - TENTACULOID


----------



## sock (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm a sock

Or maybe I looked at a sock

idk. I just like not being normal. And it's my minecraft IGN, so yeah


----------



## oswaldies (Dec 19, 2015)

I was naming it after Clara Oswald from Doctor Who.


----------



## Nayab (Dec 19, 2015)

It's my name. Super original, eh?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2015)

I used my username "Dawnpiplup" for various things before, like on Club Penguin, Poptropica, Gamefaqs, and Reddit. I think I first started to use it though on Club Penguin. I was like, _Hmm, what should my username be...ooh, I love Pokemon...and I love Dawn in Diamond and Pearl, and she always takes her Piplup everywhere she goes...and I love Piplup too...ooh! Dawn? Piplup? Boom._


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 19, 2015)

I put RainbowSylveon in Japanese.


It's just pure imagination.


----------



## biibii (Dec 19, 2015)

Woozi from seventeen


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

I love Animal crossing new leaf and my lucky number is 10. So yeah, that's it. xD


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 19, 2015)

I have this as my username for a lot of things, but I don't remember why or for what thing this username was originally created.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2015)

I.. um really like chicken tenders..?


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 19, 2015)

This is my usual username for most igns or for forum sites >w< it also means "mine" in Korean as well lol.


----------



## eggs (Dec 19, 2015)

i just really like eggs.


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 20, 2015)

Twisterheart is a warrior cat oc I made up when I was younger. I use it for everything now because I know it's unique and no one else will have it


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

Its simple really..I used my name and added creek...and it just happened to be a really popular 90's t.v show too..


----------



## halfmoonie (Dec 20, 2015)

name of my town + ie to the end c:


----------



## Cailey (Dec 20, 2015)

I had help from a friend on a thread I made.... but I love peaches and I love pie and cakes, etc. 
sooooooo..... we came up with PeachyPie, we wanted Peachy but it was taken by a user who hasn't logged on for ages >.>


----------



## Nizzy (Dec 20, 2015)

Its my nickname that my friends call me


----------



## skout (Dec 20, 2015)

My dogs name with a 'k' ;P


----------



## Soigne (Dec 20, 2015)

It's a name I saw somewhere before & really liked it, so I kind of adopted it as my mayor's name in New Leaf & decided to change my username to match.


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 20, 2015)

it's sort of a long story, but suffice to say it's inspired by moon child from the neverending story, as well as the dark crystal - two of my favorite works of fiction.


----------



## shannenenen (Dec 20, 2015)

My name is Shannen, and my friends and family love to come up with little names for me. There are things like Shantastic, Shantabulous, Shancakes, ShanWOW, Shandy Canes, Shanta Claus, etcetera. One of my favorites is from my Batman loving friends: Shannenenenenenenen BATMAN!

Shannenenenenenenen BATMAN is too long, though, so I shortened it to Shannenenen instead, and thus my username on every website ever was born.


----------



## xBlablahi (Dec 21, 2015)

I was making an account for a website that I only planned on visiting once so I just typed in the first 
thing that came to mind, but I actually grew kind of attached to it, lol


----------



## thrillingprince (Dec 21, 2015)

i took it from ryuu from that one magical boy anime lol


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

i didn't explain mine well enough so i will explain all my usernames i guess (3)

my first one, KawaiiX3: ugh so cringy. i used this for minecraft. i don't play it anymore so i thought i could use it for something else. so i used it here

my second one, cookiecrisps: i thought lowercase usernames were cool. i also bought this username change thing at 12am, and i was sleepy, and exhausted. i was impatient so i used it immediately. i was originally going to go with "Dove" but i thought that was weird. i changed cookiecrisps because people thought it was because of the cereal and i didn't like that

my current one, Sugarella: i was watching a YouTuber named Pogo and I saw one of his remixes was called Sugarella. i thought it was cute since my name is ella so i saved up for another username change. i changed it to sugarella on october 2nd i think


----------



## nintendoanna (Dec 21, 2015)

well I like Nintendo and my name is anna


----------



## AeroMerlin (Dec 21, 2015)

Aero=because I have a love for A?ropostale clothes
Merlin=It's my favorite action-packed fantasy-drama BBC series.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 21, 2015)

I was making up a username a long time ago and I came up with Jellonoes. Jello-noes
Get it?

But I changed it to Pasta recently. I got Pasta from making a contest thread to find me a good username.


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

I got my name from a character from animal crossing happy home designer


----------



## frio hur (Dec 24, 2015)

*points at avatar*  i started playing city of heroes and needed a name for my main.  i'm also a fan of ultima so i just took a couple words from the spell book. it just stuck after that.


----------



## stardustjulian (Dec 26, 2015)

My town name + my favourite villager.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 26, 2015)

Randomizer generator for usernames- I typed in 'Cheri' and it came up with 'stained cheri', worked for me lol ;]


----------

